# custom milbro



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

hi everybody here is a milbro type catapult i recently made its made from 6mm alluminium from the scrap bin at work with pine scales stained with mahogony and customized it by stamping my initials on it and inserted a .243 bullet cap in the handle finished of with square elastic for that traditional english feel thanks and enjoy 
grant


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Freeking Wow Man ! Very nice work and an instant collector !


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks man means a lot i forgot to mention i sprayed it silver then lightly sprayed it black


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way cool, very nice looking slingshot.
Philly


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats awesome Grant, if mine turns out as good i will be very pleased indeed!! Lovin the spray job...


----------



## rodgy (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice work, its got a lot of character.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That is very cool, the .243 cap adds a nice touch. How does it shoot?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

All 'round, a great job and good looking catty!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Beauty!. Nice job. I have some 1/2" aluminum plate in the garage....
Anybody have dimensions?


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks it shoots awsome as for dimentions I jus drew around my original milbro


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is one excellent piece! Great work!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent piece of work and a fine slingshot that should last you for a lifetime and be passed down to your progeny some day. I'd love to see anything else you make.

Excellent choice of elastic; there's just something cool about a Milbro with squares!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Real nice. Great job.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Excellent piece of work and a fine slingshot that should last you for a lifetime and be passed down to your progeny some day. I'd love to see anything else you make.
> 
> Excellent choice of elastic; there's just something cool about a Milbro with squares!


thanks mate I've made and posted a few cattys before but nothing of this calliber took my time and put in a fair few hours as this is the catty I use


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

The Winchester bullet cap is AWESOME!! I admit that I wouldn't even have noticed this custom made catapult as being custom made! Consider that a compliment, because it looks truly genuine. Bot OH THAT BULLET CAP is just the thing to make this a unique and probably very personal catapult. 
A+ for the design, without any hesitation!!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

i like this one mate








keep up the good work


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes it


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys diddnt know people wer still lookin at this lol


----------

